# Clear Headlight covers



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright guys I think this has been discussed before somewhere but I'm at my moms and I'm on dial-up and the forum is loading really slow here so I said screw it.

These covers make the headlights look flush with the front apron and are flush with the headlights when down. I've been looking and can't find them anywhere.

Please help


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Try this


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Motorsport auto has got them for like 35 bucks

thats probably where Balliztik sent you to with that link but Im lazy and I didnt click on it.

We went back and forth in a whole thread about that before you did the "headlights down" deal by pulling that harness under the dash


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

An even easier way to keep your headlights down is to pop the "arms" off of the lights under the hood, that are attached to the headlight motor. Takes about 2 seconds per side.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

But sometimes I still need to pop them up to use the brights-- the harness trick is really awesome-- as a matter of fact one of those 200zrs has it done in that picture


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

MSAs covers are cheaply made. If you want something that will fall off while yur driving around at normal speeds get them and enjoy.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> An even easier way to keep your headlights down is to pop the "arms" off of the lights under the hood, that are attached to the headlight motor. Takes about 2 seconds per side.


And then you have a loss of lighting when you're driving down unlit roads through the mountains at 70 mph and you have no way of popping them up.

Yeah. That's really intelligent.  

Anyone who does it the smart way only has to flash his high beams or push the little button.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

attach them with actual screws and there isn't a problem. Except for those holes that are now in the nose. But that's no big deal.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> And then you have a loss of lighting when you're driving down unlit roads through the mountains at 70 mph and you have no way of popping them up.
> 
> Yeah. That's really intelligent.
> 
> Anyone who does it the smart way only has to flash his high beams or push the little button.


 Yeah I hear ya. I was being somewhat sarcastic. Personally I like my pop-up headlights just fine. Far less funny looking than , say, the last model Trans-Am.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I was being somewhat sarcastic. Personally I like my pop-up headlights just fine. Far less funny looking than , say, the last model Trans-Am.......


Miata beats that.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I was being somewhat sarcastic. Personally I like my pop-up headlights just fine. Far less funny looking than , say, the last model Trans-Am.......


Sadly, sarcasm doesn't translate well to the written language. And some people might be retarded enough to follow those instructions no matter what your intent was. :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah , unfortunetly people take alot of things on here the wrong way and it also makes certain people look like real jerks too...........or they could just be jerks in reality anyways so............



As long as the covers are screwed on they will be fine--- the visibilty issue can be solved by popping up the headlights or you can be smart and get the "clear"covers instead of the gay ass 80's smoked covers


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah , unfortunetly people take alot of things on here the wrong way and it also makes certain people look like real jerks too...........or they could just be jerks in reality anyways so..........


HEY! Stop that Todd. You could just go ahead and put my name in there lol. I'm really not that bad.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHAHA- you dick, I wasnt talking about you- LOL
If anything James, whenever youre joking or being a dick and making fun of someone I always agree with you

Thats how we get yelled at so much by Balliztik.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> HAHAHA- you dick, I wasnt talking about you- LOL
> If anything James, whenever youre joking or being a dick and making fun of someone I always agree with you
> 
> Thats how we get yelled at so much by Balliztik.


 That just proves I'm a bigger jerk than either of you.....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Youre a cop with a badge--LOL

Yeah dude but youre just doing your job......We still love ya- besides- without you how would I have figured out how to boost 12 psi for like 2 dollars!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That just proves I'm a bigger jerk than either of you.....


HAHAHAHA you could only wish. You just have to be mean to us because we flame stupid questions to no end.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lets stick it to the man!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh Jake, there you go again...........When you started PMing people and telling them there no no's thats when you ruined it man. If you want to be cool like us then you need to start flaming on retarded people...........like the one in the " my z is dying thread" who asked james what kinda car he had when we are all "CLEARLY" in the 300z part of the forum.

Im just messing with you Jake- dont get mad


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Last time we joked around with SKD he went crazy. That isn't how you mount your blow off valve!!!!! Then SKD went crazy mad. So many newbs so little time. Be happy SKD answered that poor guys question before I noticed it. :fluffy: I might of been beat with the ban stick lol. Well maybe not I wouldn't of been that bad. But if there is ever another V-tec question I will go crazy.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tee hee yeah Jamesz you are hard headed. I tried to tell you it wasn't a weld on adaptor but you just wouldn't give up

Which question did I answer that you are refering to? Nevermind I just read and obviously it was Gohan's VTEC/VTEK/Type-R question lol

Yeah James your such a noob. Anyways you weld aluminum to steel and tell me how it works for ya j/k ya know ur mah friend lol


----------

